# What is your definition of "Pure-D"?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

For the first few years of our lives together I always thought she was saying "purely" when she got excited about something. Like, "That meal was pure-D delicious!" Later on she explained that she was saying "pure dee?" What's that about? 

Texans and thier goofy way of taking, dontchaknow.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I think that it's Texan for "pretty".

But, you never can tell about them.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I also have heard it as "pure-t"


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I ain't no Texan but that sure sounds like FINE TUNING Delicious,the best of the best. In other words no other delicious can out do it.:nono::nana: Eddie


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

means its the real thing, the real deal, the "one"


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

PUREDEE adjective, adverb. Also PURE-D, PURE DEE OLD, PURE O.D., PURE OLDEE, PURE-T [[all forms in lower case]] [Probably originally euphemism for pure ----(ed)] chiefly South and South Midland, U.S.: Genuine, real, just plain; very, really, completely.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

chickenista said:


> I also have heard it as "pure-t"


Must be a NC thing. That's how I say it, too. Means "absolutely."


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Out here it's "Perdy" (Ain't she perdy?)


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Where I grew up in Florida it added emphasis to any description you used it in. ie: Pure D good (delicious), Pure D dumb, Pure D whatever.

Holly put it best: Genuine, real, just plain; very, really, completely.

Sorry CF, it isn't just a Texas thing. You're outnumbered.


----------



## TNtreasure (Sep 4, 2008)

In KY and TN it's Pur-ty, as in pretty. "That cake was purty good!".


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

In Virginia, something is pretty good - pronounced purdy!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Cabin Fever,the deer hunters down here use that PURE word describing a big buck. It goes like "Boys He Was A Pure T Mule",and if that person just missed him,look close and you'll see drops of water coming out of their eyes.:BawlingURE TEARS, Eddie


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Purdy amd Pure-D are 2 different things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> and *pert*near is somethin' else altogether!


Correct!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's It!!! Lungfish!!! The name of that stinky yankee fish they eat up there. There's another thread about the revolting stuff some folks will shovel down and try to convince the rest of us it's tolerable. Mush?? Mush is what happens when you step on or in something. 
Round here things would be purdy or just butt ugly, allowing for shades in between. Unless is was absolutely good, than it might be soverun. 
I'd imagine that pure d meant that it had no contamination by any other letters, like a 'c' or a 'h'. Kind of like when you're a wantin to spell cake and you use a pure c, as opposed to when you're wantin to spell chinook and you use a c with a smidge of h mixed in. (know, I don't know why you start cake with a c and end it with a k when they both sound the same) Kind of like her sayin the meal was absolutely delicious with a capital 'D'---not delicious with a 'd' meaning it was tolerable, even good, but had some strange lungfish component that took a bit of the shine off it.

I'm just curious now. How'd ya'll ever come up with an acceptable, understandable term for carbonated non-acoholic beverages? Like coke or pop or soda.


----------



## beciii (11 mo ago)

Guest said:


> Purdy amd Pure-D are 2 different things.


That’s right. My history teacher in high school use to say Madonna was “Pure D Trash.” I’m from Mississippi. I live in Cali now and use it all the time


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

That's what a Texan or any other southerner from Cincinnati down says when they see a plate of grits.

geo


----------

